# New pics of a couple new dogs.



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Here are a few pics of my 2 latest monsters.Luba is a Tom Z PS granddaughter on her dam's side and by Urxi Z BZ on the top and the Mal pup is "Smoke" from Quatro and Igor lines I think.. :?There is a new pic of Zarco also.

Smoke making sure its all safe.








Forgot something!








A couple of Zarco.

















Darn its hard to take pics by yourself. :x 








Luba had a poor foundation but is showing promise.I LOVE her size.

















Smoke telling me where to put my camera! :x 








Future PSD prospect!I had his full brother "Chaco"(PSD) for awhile.








One more of Luba.


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Dogs look like they are having fun on your property. I would love that much land to train on. Your one lucky man.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Very nice, Greg!


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

Awwwwww! That's soooooooooo cute...


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Andres Martin said:


> Awwwwww! That's soooooooooo cute...


 :x :x :x :evil:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

My gosh, look at that blackjack oak. You are taking me back. :lol: Where the hell is the mistletoe?

Nice pics, Greg.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice! 
Gotta love the Tom and Urxi combo.


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

I tried to keep the rusted out trailers and ancient trucks out of the shots..now you all are giving me a hard time about trees and mistletoe? :roll: maybe next time Ill post a shot of the "handler graveyard".They were all accidents,at least that was what the official report said. :lol:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Greg Long said:


> I tried to keep the rusted out trailers and ancient trucks out of the shots..now you all are giving me a hard time about trees and mistletoe? :roll: maybe next time Ill post a shot of the "handler graveyard".They were all accidents,at least that was what the official report said. :lol:


Nonono, I'd forgotten about the beautiful fall colors of Oklahoma. :lol: Hadn't seen pictures of that in some time. Now all I need is a 50mph headwind in my face right now and it's just like I'm there. :lol:


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

All are very good looking dogs - I especially like "Smoke" - good lookin' Mal pup. (my bitch has Kukay's Quatro and Larco Perle De Tourbiere in her top half of pedigree.)

Thanks for sharing the pics. Nice to see hardwood trees again instead of all these darn pine trees around here  I miss OK one of the best PD's(great group of people) I worked for was Duncan PD.


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Duncan is way down there.I met an officer at a seminar once that worked that area.He was with a sherrifs dept. and then was a tribal cop.He had a pit/lab mix for his narc dog.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

cant see the pics...just lil red crosses


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i can't get 'em to open either


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

They come up on mine..I dunno???????? :x


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

They worked for me earlier but now photobucket says the images don't exist anymore. Maybe PB is having an issue or you deleted them during one of your night terrors.... during the day.


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

I hope I fixed the problem.I had moved some pics to an album.

Here is a couple recent pics of Blaster.









Let me know if it doesnt show up.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Them some good lookin' dogs!


Andy.


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Muchos gracias!! :lol:


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Now I have got em ......wow awsome looking dogs there Greg  You have a great ammount of space there for sure.......got some darn lucky dogs there and looks like they are having a great time. Beautiful dogs :wink:


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Great pics, Greg. I forgot....what area of the state are you in? NW?


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Becky,

Im in the Ne corner.About halfway between Tulsa and Joplin.


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Great photos! Good job.  

Debbie


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Greg, I really like Blaster, he looks soooo great. He reminds me of Tonka, on the left of the malinois.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow Greg, Super dogs, & what a great place to be able to work them.


----------

